# Belton continental sprayer pump lube



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

I recently picked up a Continental sprayer off craigslist with a gear type pto pump on it. I will be using this to maintain my 5 acres of grass and to spray the wood line for ticks and such. It’s a small 30 gal sprayer with 6’ boom and spray gun. Looks well made, and appears to have been well cared for. From what I’ve been able to find online it is called a “suburban” model, but I haven’t found a manual yet. Some pics.








The pump has four grease zerks that obviously need some grease. On the pump body it says to use “pump grease only” would a lithium type grease work for this? Can I just use regular grease and only give it a pump or two?

If anyone has a manual I would appreciate that. I have new spray tips, strainer, and filters on the way. Can’t wait to use it, should be fun.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You want a high pressure waterproof grease. AmsOil synthetic, Hydrotex Parasyn, HARDI pump grease, or boat trailer wheel bearing grease works well.


----------



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you, will look for some.


----------

